
The 2nd-class Facebook workers who do the hardest job are waging a quiet battle - 80mph
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/05/08/inside-facebook-second-class-workers-who-do-hardest-job-are-waging-quiet-battle/
======
lostmymind66
I've been contracting for over a decade. I don't expect any sort of benefits
(unless specified in the contract that I signed) and I'm not sure why the
people in this article feel they are entitled to them.

If you want benefits and be treated like an employee, go through the hiring
process at Facebook to become an employee.

